# Hamster nail trimming



## Knighterist (Feb 10, 2020)

I am looking into potentially trimming my hamster's nails as they are starting to get a bit longer now that he is getting older and don't go busying himself around as much. Does anyone have any recommendations on clippers for hamster nails? The only ones I find are for cats or kittens, would those be too big?


----------



## heidii (May 5, 2019)

Kitten ones should be relatively okay. You don't want them too small as your fingers still need to fit in the holes of the scissors. Trixie does there own - their super cheap and I wouldn't be able to vouch for the quality of them, but for the price I suppose it's worth a shot?

Oh, little edit! I forgot I had bought these which were quite small but were rather high quality. I hadn't gotten a chance to use them before I rehomed my foster pigs, but they did look quite good.


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

I personally use human nail clippers but that's what I'm used to. Ive also used a nail file but it depends on what's easiest for you and what's tolerated by your hamster


----------



## Knighterist (Feb 10, 2020)

Engel98 said:


> I personally use human nail clippers but that's what I'm used to. Ive also used a nail file but it depends on what's easiest for you and what's tolerated by your hamster


My nail clippers are pretty big so I think my hamster might be a bit intimidated or scared of it, so far trying to hold him in my hand is training in progress but he prefers not to be held I think so I might sneak in a clip when he's busy with the whimzee.


----------

